# MS-6577 Ver. 3.1 ***HELP PLEASE!***



## MyTh (Jun 24, 2005)

Somebody gave me an HP Pavilion a400n and it uses an MS-6577 ver. 3.1 mainboard.
I want to take that board and put it in my current case, but I don't know how to hook up the little plugs that go from the power button and stuff. I looked all over the web for a diagram and instructions, found the diagram but no instructions. and of course HP is no help at all. So if someone could please help me, I would greatly appreciate it. thanks.
-Ty


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think that you will need a hp power supply with the board they are usually propriatry
if the plugs are not marked you will have to trace them back to the switches d/l a manual


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Man playing with an HP or Compaq motherboard you definetly like a challenge!

Those brands like to install propritary "language" in their bios. Upon boot up they search for hard drives that have codes by HP & compaq and other hardware configuration codes and when they dont find them they wont do squat! I even had a Compaq once that had to have a Video card from them !!

Thats why those two companies fell from the top of the computer hill a along time ago !!!!! 

Try the MSI website you might be able to find the model number & manual / but I doubt that mobo would not have been modified

goodluck 


joe


----------



## MyTh (Jun 24, 2005)

*haha, oops :S *

Ok, so thanks for the help guys. But I just saw that there's no AGP slot on this board, haha, I shoulda seen that. duhh! And there's no way in hell that I'm gonna use the built in video  so I think I'm just gonna go get another board, but I'm not sure, I'm kinda torn between CPU's here. And any advice (pro's and cons) would be great. Right now I have an Asus A78x-x and I'm running an AMD 2600xp, I've always been more for AMD then Intel, and for the most part still think that Intel sucks. But with the board I have I'm only able to overclock a little bit because it's max FSB is 333 :'( My new board I'm guessing is probably an 800 FSB and the CPU I have for it is a 2.7 Celeron. Celeron being the cheaper CPU from Intel am I just wasting my time by trading them out??? Will it be locked so I can't overclock it, I know that the bios on the new board (coming out of an HP) isn't gonna let me overclock anyways. So maybe I should just sell this one and get a newer AMD compatible board? Questions, questions!!! lol. Any comments would be great, thanks.
-Ty


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I'll bet the celeron will be locked. You had better stick with the 2600+ AMD and get an updated Asus/ MSI / Abit board 

The Asus *A7N8X-Deluxe * is damn hard to beat & so is the MSI K7N2 Delta


I wouldnt just yet go for anymore than a better MOBO and same processor / the AMD 3200+ is overpriced for my taste and you arent gonna see that much of a diff in speed. Spend your money on a great video card for the A7N8X-Deluxe


regards


Joe


----------

